# Friedrichsdorf/Taunus - Suche Trails



## flip_4 (3. April 2014)

Bin seit kurzen nach Friedrichsdorf gezogen und kenne mich hier in der Gegend noch nicht aus.
Letztes We bin ich im Taunus (Richtung Wehrheim) unterwegs gewesen, bin aber leider nur Waldautobahn gefahren, da ich überhaubt keine Trails gefunden habe.

Würde gerne mich mal bei jemanden mit anhängen, da ich mich hier überhaubt nicht auskenne. Am besten wären Enduro-Touren aber auch gerne Downhill Abfahrten, falls es sowas hier gibt. 
Unter der Woche Abends ab 5-6 oder am Wochende wäre am besten.


----------



## Asrael (4. April 2014)

Servus!
Ich arbeite in Friedrichsdorf Burgholzhausen, vielleicht können wir unter der Woche mal was starten. 
Ansonsten schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-wochenende-taunus.644125/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. April 2014)

Moin Moin,

wenn wir in den Taunus radeln, fahre ich normalerweise durch Friedrichsdorf/Burgholzhausen, da könnten wir dich einsammeln und mitnehmen.
Eine Kurze DH-Strecke gibts hier: N50 16,146 E8 37,880 Richtung Süden.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## mishis (10. April 2014)

HI, ich werde am Samstag Morgen in Seulberg starten und, wenn du willst, können wir ein sehr Traillastige Runde durch den Taunus machen. Alle anderen, die Lust und Zeit haben können natürlich auch mit.
Achtung, bin Hardtail Fahrer und manchmal Bergab nicht ganz so flott. Aber um lustig miteinander auf Tour zu gehen immer bereit. Ich kenne mich auch recht gut hier aus.

Gruß Michael


----------

